# Fly by night



## showman (13. Januar 2006)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, es steht ein Nightride an. Aber nicht ein ganz normaler, sondern wie schon angedroht: *Team Kaisergschmarri gibt sich am Samstag, den 21.01.06 die Ehre und kämpft sich durch die Finsternis nach Ungelstätten in die Scheune. Dort wird es Bratwurstsemmel, Jagertee und Glühwein geben.* Wer dann noch stehen oder biken kann fährt mit zurück zum Tiergarten, der Rest wird im Wald vergraben   Treffpunkt ist um 16 Uhr am Löwensaalparkplatz oberhalb vom Tiergarten. Tempo wie immer fränkisch gemütlich, also auch mit schwerem Gerät machbar. Wer Interesse hat bitte hier melden damit ich weiß wieviele ungefähr kommen. Bei Ultrasauwetter oder zu viel Schnee wird das ganze um jeweils eine Woche verschoben.

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Januar 2006)

Denk da bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (16. Januar 2006)

Ein Jammer, daß ich grad an dem Wochenende in Hannover bin. Da wäre ich aber sonst voll dabei gewesen. Vielleicht wiederholen wir das nochmal?

Karsten


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Januar 2006)

auf ne semmel würde ich mitfliegen...


----------



## Pino (19. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Jagertee und Glühwein geben.[/B] Wer dann noch stehen oder biken kann fährt mit zurück zum Tiergarten, der Rest wird im Wald vergraben


Ich schätze mal, dass ich zum "Rest" gehören werde, komme aber selbstverständlich trotzdem mit!
Pino


----------



## oBATMANo (19. Januar 2006)

Bin mir noch nich sicher, ob ich 16:00 Uhr schaffe.

Wie lang soll denn die geplante Rast in Ungelstätten ungefähr dauern?


----------



## showman (19. Januar 2006)

Habs jetzt so gemanaged das wir uns reinsetzen weil das Wetter sehr unbeständig sein soll. Wollen uns ja net den Tod holen. Scheune macht normal um 18 Uhr zu. Aber da wir ja net normal sind kanns auch bis 19 Uhr (spätestens) dauern. Am besten morgen Abend bzw. Samstag Vormittag nochmal hier reinschauen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Habs jetzt so gemanaged das wir uns reinsetzen weil das Wetter sehr unbeständig sein soll...



also drinnen fände ich ne gute alternative zum Winter   echt !


----------



## weichling (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo showmann,

wie lange war nochmal der Weg zur Scheune und zurück, net das mir 
der Saft ausgeht auf dem Heimweg,

weichling


----------



## Coffee (20. Januar 2006)

also ihr wintergriller ;-)

ich will euch nur noch schnell viel spaß wünschen. ich steh ja morgen auf min. 2000 meter höhe auf zwei brettern ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Januar 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo showmann,
> 
> wie lange war nochmal der Weg zur Scheune und zurück, net das mir
> der Saft ausgeht auf dem Heimweg,
> ...


45min wenn man über die trails fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (20. Januar 2006)

Wenn man ne Stunde hin braucht und wir um 1600 starten.
Ist ja noch hell bis wir dort sind.

Wollt ihr dann zwei Stunden, bis 1900, in der Kneipe sitzen?


----------



## showman (20. Januar 2006)

Ne Stunde is eher knapp bemessen. Ich würd sagen 1 1/2 Std. trifft eher zu. Müssen ja net bis 19 Uhr sitzen. Wir fahren hin, kehren ein und fahren wieder zurück.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (20. Januar 2006)

Mist es soll regnen ;(


----------



## Pino (20. Januar 2006)

Mein Barometer ist auf Express-Talfahrt, allerdings heißt es bei wetter.com "leichter Regen". Und da das wohl eh 'ne Schlammschlacht wird, würde ich dennoch fahren. Ist ja wenigstens nicht kalt  
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## OldSchool (20. Januar 2006)

HI Leute,

kann leider nicht kommen. Muss dieses und nächstes Wochenende arbeiten.

Ausserdem ist morgen Nachmittag nachgeholte Geburtstagsfeier von meiner Kleinen und mir einschliesslich restliche Familie.

Wünsch euch viel Spass und "guten Rutsch".

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## blacksurf (21. Januar 2006)

Nightfly war der richtige Titel für die Tour heute, aber ich habs überlebt mit nur zwei Bodenproben
Showi schrie: Obacht da isses glatt und ich ging in die Eisen *rofl*
da lagen wir dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrauAntje (21. Januar 2006)

..ja,bei diesem obacht-schrei hab ich mich auch gleich vorsichtshalber hingelegt,es war auch wirklich die einzigste vereiste stelle 
und den vergleich zwischen outdoor-und indoorbiken könnte uns pino doch nochmal etwas ausführlicher erläutern 
schee wars wieder mit euch!!
grüsse antje


----------



## showman (22. Januar 2006)

Naja, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten   Schön das ihr trotz der ungünstigen Boderverhälltnissen dabei wart und nochmals vielen Dank an die Wirtsleut von der Scheune in Ungelstetten die uns trotz Vollversiffung wie immer erstklassig versorgt haben    

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (22. Januar 2006)

Ja die Wirtsleute aus der Scheune sind einfach spitze!
Ach ja und sowieso gibts da den besten Käsekuchen der Welt - noch Fragen?  
@all
hab wieder eine neue Käskoang-Herausforderung mit Showi abgeschlossen


----------



## Hörn-Rider (22. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ... - noch Fragen?



Ja.
Welche neue Käskoung-Harausforderung ?
Gibt's Bilder?

Noch im Forum? Fällt Langlaufen aus?

Grüße
Hörn-*Rider*


----------



## Pino (22. Januar 2006)

Hi,

@ Antje: Die Andeutung habe ich wohl verstanden, will aber doch niemandem auf den Schw... treten  Außerdem treiben sich die Hardcore-Wohnzimmerbiker im Invalidenthread 'rum.

@ Hörn-Driver, ähh, -rider (Hauptsache gehörnt?): Ich antworte jetzt mal an Stelle von blacky, die wohl gerade irgendwo im Fichtelgebirge herumtobt. Die Vereinbarung fand gestern zwischen Showi und blacky auf den Schmausenbuck-Trails statt, unmittelbar nach einem Mini-Downhill, zu Füßen der mittlerweile erweiterten Northshore-Rampe, und lautete etwa folgendermaßen: Wenn letztere an einem von ihr gewählten Tag mit von Gott gewähltem Wetter eine der Rampen hinunterfährt, ohne auf die Fr...e zu fliegen, spendiert ersterer ihr lebenslang Käskoung. 
Man darf gespannt sein.

So, und: @ the Wirt vonne Alten Scheune in Ungelstetten: Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme und Verpflegung von uns schmutzbedeckten, durchfrorenen und durchnässten Unentwegten! Es ist immer wieder schön bei Euch, und ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal!

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Riddick (22. Januar 2006)

Respekt!  Hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass Ihr bei dem Dreckswetter wirklich gefahren seid.  Ich bin gestern kurz nach vier einkaufen gewesen, und war froh, als ich wieder zu Hause war.  

Wie lange wart Ihr eigentlich unterwegs? Haben alle Akkus so lange durchgehalten?

Riddick


----------



## Pino (22. Januar 2006)

@ Riddick: Ich hab mich a weng gewundert, dass wir nur zu fünft waren . Vereinbart ist schließlich vereinbart, und hast Du eine Absage gelesen? -
Na also.
Und von Dir sieht man ja nichts mehr, seit Du Dein Wohnzimmerfahrrad hast!?

Aber gestern war es, bei Licht besehen, wirklich vernünftiger, nicht gerade mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein - wobei die Nebensträßchen noch um Klassen schlimmer vereist waren als die Trails.

Die Akkus haben durchgehalten, wir auch. Nicht zuletzt dank Sylvia, die uns mit Showis Bus von Ungelstetten abgeholt hat. Nicht, dass ich darüber besonders traurig gewesen wäre, aber ich werde dennoch jetzt mal in den Keller marschieren und die Spikes aufziehen - es soll ja eher noch kälter werden, und da wird uns das Eis wohl erhalten bleiben.

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (22. Januar 2006)

hier die Bilder von KillHeidi
http://www.photo-online.de/01/nightfly/
und ein paar von mir
http://www.photo-online.de/01/nightfly2/


----------



## Riddick (22. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Vereinbart ist schließlich vereinbart, und hast Du eine Absage gelesen?


Hab' gestern ausnahmsweise mal gar nix im Forum gelesen.  




> Und von Dir sieht man ja nichts mehr, seit Du Dein Wohnzimmerfahrrad hast!?


Sei froh, dann kommt Ihr zügiger voran.  Aber gestern stand sogar das Daum-Bike ungenutzt rum - hab' mir mal sportlich 'nen komplett faulen Tag gegönnt.  




> Die Akkus haben durchgehalten, wir auch. Nicht zuletzt dank Sylvia, die uns mit Showis Bus von Ungelstetten abgeholt hat.


Dann seid Ihr nur 'ne "halbe" Tour gefahren?  


@showmann

Kette gerissen?


Riddick


----------



## showman (22. Januar 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Dann seid Ihr nur 'ne "halbe" Tour gefahren?


Besser ne halbe als gar keine.


			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @showmann
> Kette gerissen?
> Riddick


Nööö, die ging nur mal kurz auseinander  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

